
$TERM Is Terminally Broken - pcr910303
https://m.facebook.com/notes/daniel-colascione/term-is-terminally-broken/10154219967001102/
======
johncmouser
Yeah... I have "xterm-256color" hardcoded in my .bashrc because it just seems
to... fix everything. I'm currently running Termite btw.

